# Freestyle boards



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

What kind of freestyle you looking to get into? Jibbing, kickers, pipe, or kinda all around?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Weight as well?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

My Weight is 175 and i was looking to do rails and jumps. What exactly are Jibs?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

jibs are rails and boxes, and anything else you can think of "grinding"


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

oh then ya thats what im wanting to do and spins if that matters in a board. What kind of board is a good board for doing that kind of stuff?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Rome Machine Wide
Aggressive Sports at SEIsports.com - Snowboards > Boards > Rome > Machine Snowboard

Capita Stair Master Wide
Lowest Price on Capita Stairmaster 156cm Wide Snowboard Snowboard Snowboarding Gear Equipment

Forum Raider Wide(it says wide on the site but fourms site says its not Avl. is wide)
Save up to 45% on Forum Raider 155cm Snowboard Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment

Technine Split
Lowest Price on Technine Split T Wide 153cm Snowboard Snowboard Snowboarding Gear Equipment

Whats the difference between the true twin/directional ect.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I've been looking into park boards recently too... maybe buy one next year...

there seems to be a few brands geared towards this type of riding, major ones being Technine, Forum, Ride and Rome.

I was at my boardshop today and had a look at the Rome Agent... FACK that thing is light. $600 CAD tho


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

check out he GNU 11up, Atomic Alibi Wide (sick,sick,sick wide park deck), Rome Slash and Manual ( both sick but tuned for different things)


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

i like the k2 www


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

i like that K2 WWW is it a wide board, and what do you think it better the k2 WWW($300) or the Rome Machine($390)


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

hoboinluckytown said:


> Whats the difference between the true twin/directional ect.


A basic explanation:

*True Twin*: flex and shape are exactly symmetrical. Stance is dead center. Hence, there is no difference in board performance between riding regular or switch stance. Pure freestyle boards. 

*Directional Twin*: these are not exactly symmetrical in terms of flex. They allow for some pop in the tail, but the flex on the front end of the board is designed to facilitate all-mountain riding more than a True Twin. Thus, there will be performance difference when you are riding switch. 

I know that Burton also makes something called "Twin Like" which is neither of the above. What exactly, that is, I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

the k2 www is not a wide board


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

what about the Gnu Danny Kass here is the link and its last years model for half the cost Gnu Danny Kass Snowboard Product


----------

